# Need help locating a Fortis Spacematic



## amayson (May 1, 2008)

Hello Folks

I have been trying to locate the following Fortis:

FORTIS Spacematic 623.22.31M










Apparently the dealers I contacted in the US are stating that this specific model has been discontinued, however a lot of Japanese sites seem to be selling this watch.

Any help locating this model with the most recent release batch (display back/super-luminova coating I think) is tremendously appreciated.

-Aman


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

amayson said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> I have been trying to locate the following Fortis:
> 
> ...


The dealers stating "discontinued" were unfortunately correct. The watches still on sale are just remaining stock. For my location (Hong Kong) I can say there are none of the day/date version remaining, sorry.

The display back has been optional on the Spacematics, standard has been a solid steel back.


----------



## Neo (Apr 17, 2008)

amayson said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> I have been trying to locate the following Fortis:
> 
> ...


Bro u check out this website.
www.jwwatch.com 
Got one Spacematic for sales.


----------



## drumhead (May 5, 2008)

I've seen a few of them at La Swiss stores in Toronto, Canada. You may be able get a hold of them and make arrangements to ship it to you.


----------

